# Mississippi Magic



## Catfish (Mar 8, 2011)

My fiancee and I bottled our first wine tonight. It is from locally grown concord grapes. I just wanted to say thanks to "Goodfella" from this website. He created my labels and even printed them out and mailed them to me. Free of charge. Talk about an awesome thing to do. Here is the finished product. 20 bottles will be served at our wedding reception.


----------



## Flem (Mar 8, 2011)

"Hats off" to Goodfella and congratulations to you and your bride (to be).


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Joel is a great guy, Ive had the pleasure of meeting him in my own house so I can attest to everything said. Great job to both of you. Hopefully you send him a bottle in payback. Congrats on the proposal!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice!!!

It is always gratifying to see the finished product!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Joel is the man! Beautiful label. Good luck to you and the future bride!


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a really cool label. Congratulations to you and your fiance.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 8, 2011)

"He really is a good fella. He's one of us!

Congrats all the way around.


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 8, 2011)

Question about making a black label. Is that black label stock or was that printed on a white label?


----------



## Catfish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes he is a great guy. He refuses anything in return but I'll pay him back one way or another. We are very happy with his work.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 8, 2011)

Catfish said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes he is a great guy. He refuses anything in return but I'll pay him back one way or another. We are very happy with his work.



You'll have to name your first child "Goodfella". Hope it's a boy.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a really cool label. I like the fish hook and ring. Congrates and enjoy your wedding. There is nothing better than making homemade wine for weddings. I did that for my daughters wedding. Many other folks on this forum did the same thing with GREAT results.


----------



## Catfish (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you.


The picture with the hook and ring and Mississippi River in the background is actually one of the pictures the photographer took during our engagement pictures. Worked out good.


----------



## Catfish (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems like everyone enjoyed the wine at the reception. They really liked the label. When we cleaned up after the reception there wasn't a bottle on any tables. They cleaned house.


----------



## jtstar (Mar 31, 2011)

congrat on the wedding that is a very good looking lable and I would guess it was a very good wine also


----------

